# Laelia purpurata sanguinea



## monocotman (May 21, 2021)

This plant is an import via Germany a couple of years ago from Bela Vista orchids. They had a large group of selected purpuratas for sale on their web site which could be ordered and imported through Regina Elsner. Sadly Regina has now retired and we now have Brexit so the chances of repeating this again anytime soon are very low. Breeding of these purpurata colour forms is at a very high level in South America so the chance to pick up some selected forms was a chance not to be missed.
Purpuratas are tough plants and even the trip across the Atlantic and loss of most of the roots didn’t stop this plant flowering on its first growth after the trip last year. 
Year two and we see two flowering growths and seven flowers although the plant is by no means full sized. The blooms average 12-13cm across on growths about 45cm tall.
What I love about this flower is the intensity of the lip colour, such a rich deep red. The flowers are also quite flat for a purpurata and because of this the plant may be a tetraploid.
Last photo shows it with friends, mossiaes and lueddemanniana.




David


----------



## terryros (May 21, 2021)

David, I have a little itch back in my brain to collect different forms of purpurata after showing I could bloom one! I recently acquired the last selfing of ‘Equilab’ that Orchids Limited has and know they have sanguinea and some other forms. But, I am trying to hold myself back. Since I am land locked in my plant room I have to be very careful about special interests!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 21, 2021)

Beautifully flowered David.

Poor Terry is on a slippery slope!


----------



## monocotman (May 21, 2021)

Leslie, agreed! The different forms are addictive. 
From myself there is werkhauseri, tipo select and carnea select to come soon...


----------



## dodidoki (May 21, 2021)

Just another excellent cattleya from your collection!


----------



## terryros (May 21, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Leslie, agreed! The different forms are addictive.
> From myself there is werkhauseri, tipo select and carnea select to come soon...


Stop it, David. I'll get a ticket if I race.


----------



## abax (May 21, 2021)

Lovely and your growing area must smell wonderful!


----------



## monocotman (May 22, 2021)

Thanks everyone. Here are some better photos taken in natural light outdoors this morning. Yesterday it was blowing a gale so no chance of external shots.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 22, 2021)

What great shots! A delightful bouquet...


----------



## Tom499 (May 22, 2021)

WOW!!


----------



## monocotman (May 22, 2021)

Thanks guys, the colours on these blooms really pop!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 22, 2021)

great colour and lovely shape. Love it.


----------



## Guldal (May 22, 2021)

Seeing the plant and flower in natural light really displays it in all its splendour, David! Gorgeous, gorgeous flowers, and gorgeous photos!


----------



## Guldal (May 22, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Poor Terry is on a slippery slope!



"There is a greenhouse in Cambrigdeshire,
They call the Rising Sun,
And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy,
And Terry, God knows, is one"


----------



## GuRu (May 22, 2021)

Excellent flowers ans what a great magenta colouration. 

@Jens : You should negotiate with Eric Burdon to re-record this song with your lyrics.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 22, 2021)

Gorgeous color form of purpurata!! If I got one I would like something like this, or I also like the blue-ish variety (is that the werkhauseri ?). Tenebrosa is pretty spectacular too though. And of course the albas...


----------



## monocotman (May 22, 2021)

There are many to choose from William!
The breeding in Brazil is gathering pace and the colour forms available is bewildering!


----------



## terryros (May 22, 2021)

The one I couldn't resist was the Schusteriana type. Here is a link to an Orchids Limited page for the selfing of 'Equilab' that I bought with a video that Jerry Fischer made taking you through a bunch of blooming purpuratas. I don't want to watch it again!


----------



## monocotman (May 22, 2021)

I know the one Terry. 
I bought a selfing of the schusteriana clone from them three years ago. 
It had also been colchicine treated so may have been tetraploid.
It grew ok if slowly for a couple of years and then succumbed to the rot that affected some plants last year. 
Lesson learned thanks to discussions at slippertalk. All my plants are now in their own containers and don’t share a tray where cross contamination could occur.
Fingers crossed, no rot for the past six months,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 22, 2021)

Just wanted to share my purpurata werhauseri in current bloom in my friend’s GH:



I will be going on Monday to see a few of mine in bloom. Will post more then.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 22, 2021)

very nice leslie.


----------



## monocotman (May 23, 2021)

Nice one Leslie. My werkhauseri has buds just peeking out of the sheath!
David


----------



## monocotman (May 23, 2021)

We have some weak sun today and the colours really pop on this plant. There is a glistening iridescence on the petals and particularly the lip that I’ve not seen before on purpuratas.
I am afraid that it puts the other catts in the shade, especially the dark lueddemanniana!


----------



## tomp (May 23, 2021)

David, that‘s outstanding ! Good form and color.
Purpurata sanguinea makes a great specimine, well worth the time and space.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 24, 2021)

whoa!!


----------



## monocotman (May 24, 2021)

Wonderful Tom!
David


----------



## Just1more (May 24, 2021)

Wow, that color is awesome!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 24, 2021)

tomp said:


> David, that‘s outstanding ! Good form and color.
> Purpurata sanguinea makes a great specimine, well worth the time and space.View attachment 27907


When they grow up big and bold!! Nice one Tom! Hope you bring to judging!


----------



## monocotman (May 25, 2021)

Tom/Leslie,
it’s struck me today that a x canhamiana made with one of these modern purpurata sanguineas and the very dark mossiae ‘willowbrook’ could be something special.
I know that willowbrook is probably not 100% mossiae but its close so the hybrid should have most of the desirable traits of x canhamiana plus a super dark flower.
My x canhamiana coerulea flowers consistently on mature growths with six large scented flowers every year and is very easy and vigorous to grow.
Have either of you heard of this cross being made?
The only x canhamianas that I see regularly for sale are the coerulea clones.
Maybe in a year or two I’ll make this cross.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 25, 2021)

Most of the available and awarded Canhamianas are coeruleas (because they were so popular as blues were hard to source and grow) or typo coloration.

I have not seen a sanguinea form in my judging experience the last 5 years, both in US or Japan. This might be a good idea to remake with the parents you have. A worthy project.

Maybe Tom has both in bloom and can do the cross as well. Saves us 3 years lol.


----------



## tomp (May 25, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Most of the available and awarded Canhamianas are coeruleas (because they were so popular as blues were hard to source and grow) or typo coloration.
> 
> I have not seen a sanguinea form in my judging experience the last 5 years, both in US or Japan. This might be a good idea to remake with the parents you have. A worthy project.
> 
> Maybe Tom has both in bloom and can do the cross as well. Saves us 3 years lol.


Nice try Leslie. 
David my Canhamiana are the pink form and as you say are both consistent and vigourous. Here is last years model.


----------



## monocotman (May 25, 2021)

Tom,
Oh wow that is something else!
something like that but with sanguinea colours would be fun!
David


----------



## tomp (May 25, 2021)

Yes it sure would be. Your sanguinea has both the form and the color.


----------



## Rosebud1920 (Jun 20, 2022)

monocotman said:


> This plant is an import via Germany a couple of years ago from Bela Vista orchids. They had a large group of selected purpuratas for sale on their web site which could be ordered and imported through Regina Elsner. Sadly Regina has now retired and we now have Brexit so the chances of repeating this again anytime soon are very low. Breeding of these purpurata colour forms is at a very high level in South America so the chance to pick up some selected forms was a chance not to be missed.
> Purpuratas are tough plants and even the trip across the Atlantic and loss of most of the roots didn’t stop this plant flowering on its first growth after the trip last year.
> Year two and we see two flowering growths and seven flowers although the plant is by no means full sized. The blooms average 12-13cm across on growths about 45cm tall.
> What I love about this flower is the intensity of the lip colour, such a rich deep red. The flowers are also quite flat for a purpurata and because of this the plant may be a tetraploid.
> ...


----------



## Rosebud1920 (Jun 20, 2022)

Just beautiful. I don’t have one yet and I’m dying to get one but most I see aren’t in the budget.


----------

